# How to measure your tortoise



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2009)

This is the correct way to measure your tortoise. First you open your measuring tape and put it touching the wall and then out into the room. You place your tortoise with his face into the wall on top of the tape and that's it...easy isn't it? Here are a couple of pictures showing you just how to do it...The tortoise I used is a Russian, her name is Natasha because I had 2 and the males name was Boris...after the cartoon characters Boris and Natasha...
but the male got rehomed so Natasha is now alone and I changed her name to Fat Nat...














and her pretty little butt


----------



## Stazz (May 3, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*

LOL She's a cutie! Is she fat? She is right? Awwww.


----------



## Isa (May 4, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*

Thanks for the demonstration Maggie 
Natasha has a cute little tortoise butt  too cute


----------



## Stazz (May 4, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*

Yeah she does have a very cute butt! Haha


----------



## joseydiann (May 4, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*

So do you measure the tail and all or just the shell?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*



joseydiann said:


> So do you measure the tail and all or just the shell?



Just the carapace. From the front to the back in a straight line.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 4, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*

I probably show have used a different tortoise because my Fat Nat has a slightly rounded plastron so she kinda leans over to the side. I tried to use Bob, but he refused to have his face pushed into the wall even tho I bribed him with strawberries. I couldn't keep him pushed into the wall and take a picture all one handed...so I used my fat little Russian...


----------



## Madkins007 (May 4, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*

That way works. I prefer calipers, and others prefer measuring over the plastron. 

I now measure my Red-foots monthly straight-line, curved carapace, and weight. The 'curved' helps show growth when the straight slows down.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 20, 2009)

*RE: How to measure*

If you want to ask questions about measuring a tortoise, please start a new thread. 

Danny


----------

